# Who Knew? Some Fun Facts



## RadishRose




----------



## hollydolly

*Blue whale tongues can weigh as much as an elephant*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## rgp

hollydolly said:


> *Blue whale tongues can weigh as much as an elephant*




  Years ago, back when everything was done on paper & at the library I helped an [@ the time] girlfriends daughter do research on Blue Whales for a book report. I wish i could remember more about them [as they are fascinating] but I do remember the above, and the fact that a toddler [human] could walk through the main arteries of the whale. And , it is said by the "experts" that for reasons unknown  , they seem to like the human touch.


----------



## hollydolly

rgp said:


> Years ago, back when everything was done on paper & at the library I helped an [@ the time] girlfriends daughter do research on Blue Whales for a book report. I wish i could remember more about them [as they are fascinating] but I do remember the above, and the fact that a toddler [human] could walk through the main arteries of the whale. And , it is said by the "experts" that for reasons unknown  , they seem to like the human touch.


 I don't think people really realise just how HUGE blue whales really are...


----------



## win231

The animal with the highest normal blood pressure is the Giraffe.
Well... blood has to travel 18 feet up to their brain.


----------



## treeguy64

hollydolly said:


> *Blue whale tongues can weigh as much as an elephant*


I'm glad we never got any blue whales in our shop, for tongue piercings! I can just imagine how much that barbell tongue stud would weigh. I'd have a heck of a time driving the needle first. It would have to be a.......... harpoon, and I'm sure my whale clientele would definitely freak out!

Now tattoos, that's a different story: Most of the whales I tattooed asked for "something with a nautical theme....."


----------



## hollydolly

*There are more people in the U.K. than in Canada, Australia, Norway, and Iceland combined. The U.K. population is over 68 million.*


----------



## applecruncher

Touching a giraffe's tongue


----------



## PopsnTuff

*Canadians say "sorry" so much that The Apology Act was passed in 2009, declaring that an apology can't be used as evidence of admission of guilt. *


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff

Zalipie, *Poland* is perhaps one of the most beautiful villages in *Poland*, but surely the most colorful one. It is known for its tradition of painting special, folksy *flower* patterns. The whole village is *painted* and it charms people with its special atmosphere.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff

^^^ Thats a good illusion Rose, lol... ^^^


----------



## PopsnTuff

Sea otters have a pouch under their forearm to store their favorite rocks....



Its there we just can't see it....they're sooo cute floating on their backs


----------



## win231

Opossums are the only warm-blooded mammal that is immune to rabies and Rattlesnake venom.  And they have to eat constantly because they can't store any body fat.


----------



## fmdog44

hollydolly said:


> I don't think people really realise just how HUGE blue whales really are...


Their fart bubbles are bigger than an 18 wheeler.


----------



## fmdog44

RadishRose said:


>


My brain will not accept this!!


----------



## Capt Lightning

The Ailsa Craig is a small rocky island off the west coast of Scotland.  The granite found there is used to make all the world's curling stones.


----------



## win231

There really is a difference between a coffin & a casket.
Coffins are tapered & have six sides (like we sometimes see in old Western movies).
Caskets are rectangular.


----------



## Capt Lightning

A popular fish for eating is the John Dory (or Peter's fish).  This name is thought to be a corruption of "Janitore"  ie a Gate keeper which in turn alludes to St.Peter.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Honey guide  & Honey badger


----------



## hollydolly

Thomas Edison invented an electric pen in 1876 that was later adapted to become the first tattoo machine in 1891.


----------



## Marlene

Here's a few I find interesting:

In 2014, a missing woman on a vacation in Iceland was found when it was discovered that she was in the search party looking for herself.

Alligators will give manatees the right of way if they are swimming near each other.

The most popular item at Walmart is bananas. They sell more bananas than any other single item they have in stock. 

The Boston Marathon didn’t allow female runners until 1972. 

Ohio is just one of three states in the US that has special license plates for people who have been convicted of driving while intoxicated.
According to the National Conference of State Legislatures, Georgia and Minnesota can make you carry an extra letter in your plate number if you're convicted of a DUI. Ohio is the only state, however, with a completely different plate design for drunk drivers.
Instead of the nice red, white and blue plates issues to the good law abiding citizens of the buckeye state, DUI offenders in Ohio get a cringe-worthy red and yellow plate that can be seen from miles away.


----------



## Meanderer

Marlene said:


> Ohio is just one of three states in the US that has special license plates for people who have been convicted of driving while intoxicated.
> According to the National Conference of State Legislatures, Georgia and Minnesota can make you carry an extra letter in your plate number if you're convicted of a DUI. Ohio is the only state, however, with a completely different plate design for drunk drivers.
> Instead of the nice red, white and blue plates issues to the good law abiding citizens of the buckeye state, DUI offenders in Ohio get a cringe-worthy red and yellow plate that can be seen from miles away.


----------



## hollydolly

*In 2014, a missing woman on a vacation in Iceland was found when it was discovered that she was in the search party looking for herself  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Catnip is ten-times more effective at repelling mosquitoes than DEET, the main substance used in insect repellents.


----------



## hollydolly

If eaten in one meal, 30 to 90 grams of polar bear liver is enough to kill a human being.


----------



## hollydolly

In the early 1900’s, Lobster was considered the “cockroach of the ocean” and was synonymous with the poor – often eaten regularly by the homeless, slaves and prisoners. It wasn’t until after World War II that lobster became considered a delicacy and a food associated with the aristocratic classes.


----------



## hollydolly

There is now technology built into some guns in America that allow a gun’s owner to control the safety-catch using their smartphone or tablet.


----------



## pleinmont

The librarian at the University of Liverpool discovered a cheese slice being used as a bookmark!


----------



## StarSong

We've all seen cartoons—maybe even photos—of opossums lounging upside-down from their tails. While opossum tails are strong enough to grasp branches and even hold the animals’ weight for a short period, adults are too heavy for their tails to support them for long, so they can’t stay like that while sleeping.


----------



## Pink Biz

fmdog44 said:


> My brain will not accept this!!



*Lol, how about this factoid⁉

*


----------



## peppermint

RadishRose said:


>


I don't know what a Tibet is???  Sounds good....I love apples and any other fruit...


----------



## peppermint

Meanderer said:


>


We still have our 2 Ohio license plates in the garage....We lived there for 2 1/2 years....Couldn't wait to leave....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty

pleinmont said:


> The librarian at the University of Liverpool discovered a cheese slice being used as a bookmark!


There is also the same technology that allows the smartphone to lock and unlock the safe where the gun is kept...as a safety feature for youngsters in the household.


----------



## Liberty

hollydolly said:


> There is now technology built into some guns in America that allow a gun’s owner to control the safety-catch using their smartphone or tablet.


There is also the technology that allows the smartphone to open or lock the safe where the gun is kept.
This is for gun safety purposes where there are youngsters in the household.
I


----------



## PopsnTuff

There is only one stop sign in all of *Paris*, and there is also a statue of liberty (like the one in New York). You can actually marry a dead person in Paris and it is also illegal to call a pig Napoleon....


----------



## PopsnTuff

*In Denmark, citizens have to select baby names from a list of 7,000 government-approved names.
Denmark's Law on Personal Names was put in place to protect children from being laden with outlandish monikers that are likely to incite future ridicule, *


----------



## Pepper

@Pink Biz
Marilyn Monroe's I.Q. is not known.  The rumor began in 2013 and she was already dead for decades.  I Call BS!

(1) This “fact” did not appear until over 50 years after MM’s death.
(2) No sources are ever cited.
(3) IQ tests were not routinely given during the time of MM’s early education, nor is there any record of when or reason why or she would have taken a test.
https://www.quora.com/Did-Marilyn-Monroe-have-an-higher-IQ-than-Albert-Einstein


----------



## Liberty

Pepper said:


> @Pink Biz
> Marilyn Monroe's I.Q. is not known.  The rumor began in 2013 and she was already dead for decades.  I Call BS!
> 
> (1) This “fact” did not appear until over 50 years after MM’s death.
> (2) No sources are ever cited.
> (3) IQ tests were not routinely given during the time of MM’s early education, nor is there any record of when or reason why or she would have taken a test.
> https://www.quora.com/Did-Marilyn-Monroe-have-an-higher-IQ-than-Albert-Einstein


Oh well...one could only hope she was gifted with both brains and beauty.


----------



## Liberty

Did you know, according to some returning astronauts, space smells like "burnt steak"?


----------



## win231

Only female mosquitoes bite.  Male mosquitoes do not consume blood.  They live on nectar.  Female mosquitoes also live on nectar but they need a steady supply of blood to produce eggs.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Furryanimal

RadishRose said:


>


Took of my glasses...quite right.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## StarSong

Pink Biz said:


> *Lol, how about this factoid⁉
> 
> View attachment 88672*


The only thing we know for sure about this meme is that people who believe it aren't very bright.  There's no indication that either MM or Einstein ever took an IQ test, never mind that she would have scored higher.


----------



## StarSong

However, speaking of Marilyn:



p.s.  Ella Fitzgerald wrote about this in her autobiography and paid tribute to MM's positive effect on EF's career.


----------



## JustBonee

Fun Fact ..  *More Americans Went To the Library Than To the Movies Last Year*

Last year, Americans visited the library more than they went to the movies, live sporting events, museums, concerts, amusement parks and casinos, among other activities, according to a Gallup poll released.

US adults reported taking 10.5 trips to the library on average in 2019, the poll found — about twice as many times as they went to the movies. They went to live music or theatrical events and national or historic parks roughly four times last year, and visited museums and casinos about 2.5 times. Trips to amusement parks and zoos were the least common activities on the list.

*https://fox6now.com/2020/01/28/more...r-than-to-the-movies-a-new-gallup-poll-finds/*


----------



## win231

hollydolly said:


> There is now technology built into some guns in America that allow a gun’s owner to control the safety-catch using their smartphone or tablet.


Interesting, but I prefer the responsibility to be completely on the owner, instead of technology.  That leaves much less room for error:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## fuzzybuddy

Cats don't like human music. Ask your cat. ( BTW, if you ARE asking your cat, you need to get out more.) David Teie has composed 'arias' for cats, which seem to like it. Ask your cat.
https://www.musicforcats.com/


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## exwisehe

Isaac Newton, the inventor of calculus, also a student of the bible, after careful study, made the determination below.  (I don't necessary believe that, but I think its still possible - as a (former) teacher of calculus and an admirer of him, I would more likely believe him than any well-known theologian)

*In 1704, He Predicted the World Will End in 2060.*


----------



## Capt Lightning

Hang on, didn't Newton insist on calling the branch of maths,  'Fluctions' ?  Wasn't it Gottfried Leibnitz who independently developed 'Calculus'.   I gather this caused considerable friction between the two.


----------



## jerry old

Double RR and Ms Dolly are banished to stand in corner until they come up with
factoids that will rock this site-Yea, do that, uh hu , yea...


----------



## toffee

lightning strikes the earth 6,000 times a minute


----------



## JustBonee

....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## toffee

cat has over a hundred vocal chords --woweee I believe that when I took mine to the vet in the car ….


----------



## win231

It takes 40 gallons of sap to make 1 gallon of maple syrup.  That's why it's so high in sugar - 1/4 cup has 53 gms sugar.  By comparison, a 12-ounce soft drink has 40 gms sugar.

I'm surprised I'm still here.  As a child, I drank it straight from the bottle.....no pancakes needed.


----------



## JustBonee

win231 said:


> It takes 40 gallons of sap to make 1 gallon of maple syrup.  That's why it's so high in sugar - 1/4 cup has 53 gms sugar.  By comparison, a 12-ounce soft drink has 40 gms sugar.
> 
> I'm surprised I'm still here.  As a child, I drank it straight from the bottle.....no pancakes needed.



I do know about maple syrup  production ... grew up with this yearly festival in the area:   http://pancaketown-usa.com


----------



## RadishRose

*The Barbie doll’s full name is Barbara Millicent Roberts, from Willows, Wisconsin. Her birthday is March 9, 1959, when she was first displayed at the New York Toy Fair. (barbiemedia.com)

 The oldest-known living land animal is a tortoise named Jonathan, who is 187 years old. He was born in 1832 and has lived on the island of St. Helena in the Atlantic Ocean since 1882. (guinnessworldrecords.com) 

Polar bears have black skin. And actually, their fur isn’t white—it’s see-through, so it appears white as it reflects light. *


----------



## hollydolly

A Unique App has been developed in Iceland.

The risk of Icelanders accidentally sleeping with a relative is apparently high enough to justify the creation of a smartphone app to help prevent it.

Iceland isn't a big country. Most Icelanders are descended from the Norse and Celtic settlers that first began arriving on the island some time in the 700s and 800s, with few additions to the gene pool. Roughly two-thirds of its 320,000 population live in and around the capital, Reykjavík, so the chances that you're at least not-too-distantly-related to most of the strangers you walk past in the street are high. Or, indeed, someone you might meet in a bar and go home with.

The solution to this? Developers from Sad Engineers Studios created ÍslendingaApp SES(Beta), an Android app that seeks to save any incredibly awkward revelations in the future by making things clear now. It uses as its resource Íslendingabók, an online genealogical database that contains records of more than 720,000 Icelanders going back 1,200 years using as many records (church documents, census information, and so on) as possible.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz

hollydolly said:


> A Unique App has been developed in Iceland.
> 
> The risk of Icelanders accidentally sleeping with a relative is apparently high enough to justify the creation of a smartphone app to help prevent it.
> 
> Iceland isn't a big country. Most Icelanders are descended from the Norse and Celtic settlers that first began arriving on the island some time in the 700s and 800s, with few additions to the gene pool. Roughly two-thirds of its 320,000 population live in and around the capital, Reykjavík, so the chances that you're at least not-too-distantly-related to most of the strangers you walk past in the street are high. Or, indeed, someone you might meet in a bar and go home with.
> 
> The solution to this? Developers from Sad Engineers Studios created ÍslendingaApp SES(Beta), an Android app that seeks to save any incredibly awkward revelations in the future by making things clear now. It uses as its resource Íslendingabók, an online genealogical database that contains records of more than 720,000 Icelanders going back 1,200 years using as many records (church documents, census information, and so on) as possible.


*Somewhat related:
*


----------



## StarSong

Not true.  
https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/iceland-pays-immigrants-to-marry-icelandic-women/

The story about wearing red lipstick as a statement against Hitler is apparently accurate.


----------



## Bethea

PopsnTuff said:


> Zalipie, *Poland* is perhaps one of the most beautiful villages in *Poland*, but surely the most colorful one. It is known for its tradition of painting special, folksy *flower* patterns. The whole village is *painted* and it charms people with its special atmosphere.
> 
> View attachment 88606


Those are so pretty.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Queen Elizabeth II is distantly related to Vlad the Impaler (Dracula)​Quite an interest fact about her majesty. Vlad the Impaler is known to be the real inspiration for the famous vampire character known as Dracula. Her ancestry can be traced back to Vlad the Impaler, which means she’s distantly related to him.

There’s an annual cheese rolling competition​This is definitely one of the more interesting and unique facts about England. The first written evidence is a message from 1826, but it’s said that the cheese roll tradition is way older than that. Nowadays even international visitors can take part in this fascinating event.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## grahamg

*Why Did the Theological Chicken Cross the Road?*

Pelagius: Because the chicken was able to.

Irenaeus: The glory of God is the chicken fully alive.

John Wesley: The chicken’s heart was strangely warmed.

C.S. Lewis: If a chicken finds itself with a desire that nothing on this side can satisfy, the most probable explanation is that it was created for the other side.

Billy Graham: The chicken was surrendering all.

Pluralist: The chicken took one of many equally valid roads.

Universalist: All chickens cross the road.

Martin Luther: The chicken was fleeing the Antichrist who stole the Gospel with his papist lies.

Tim LaHaye: The chicken didn’t want to be left behind.

James White: I reject chicken centered eisegesis.

Rob Bell: The chicken. Crossed the road. To get. Cool glasses.

Joel Osteen: The chicken crossed the road to maximize his personal fulfillment so they he could be all that God created him to be.

Rick Warren: The chicken was purpose driven.

John Piper: God decreed the event to maximize his glory, it’s not the destination that’s important. It’s the journey itself.

N.T. Wright: This act of the chicken, which would be unthinkable in British barnyards, reeks of that American individualism that is destructive to community.

Al Mohler: When a chicken begins to think theologically, he has no other alternative but to come over to the Calvinist side of the road.

Michael Horton: The chicken was forsaking the kingdom of this world to live solely in the Kingdom of Christ.

John Frame: The chicken had an existential need to change its situation according to a new norm.

T.F. Torrance: The inner logic of the incarnation proved an irresistible draw to the other side of the road.

Dietrich Bonhoeffer: He was abandoning cheap grace for the costly discipleship of risking the dangers of crossing the road.

Karl Barth: The crossing of the road, like all true theology, was done for profoundly Christological reasons. All chickens cross the road in the end.

Paul Tillich: Because he sensed that the other side of the road represented the ground of all being.

New Ager: Because he saw the light beckoning him forward.

Fundamentalist: Because his pastor told him so.


----------



## grahamg

Laying hens: How many eggs to expect
High-producing, well-fed backyard hens can lay up to *250 eggs* per year. This is because it takes 24-26 hours to create each egg, and hens take a natural break each year for molting – often as days get shorter in the fall.


----------



## grahamg

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&url=https://www.pinterest.com/pin/107804984816852898/&psig=AOvVaw0NbY5mPXdenNf5bVne_wZ3&ust=1610235956985000&source=images&cd=vfe&ved=0CAIQjRxqFwoTCPj0nMHDje4CFQAAAAAdAAAAABAN


----------



## RadishRose

Fax Machines. They were invented in 1843. Before the telephone.


----------



## hollydolly

The Medieval English owned a clay jar or pot that they used for saving coins which they called a “pygg.” By the eighteenth century, people called them “pig banks,” which eventually evolved into “piggy banks.”


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

5% of cats are allergic to humans.


----------



## timoc

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 143531


Well that's a novel way of having the 'jab'.


----------



## Jules

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 171101


I never saw any bare foot people in New Zealand.  Believe the one about Japan and no shoes.  That’s not uncommon in many parts of Canada.  No eating allowed on public buses here either.


----------



## StarSong

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 171101


I've been to New Zealand and everyone was wearing shoes.  Not sure about any of the others listed above.


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> I never saw any bare foot people in New Zealand.  Believe the one about Japan and no shoes.  That’s not uncommon in many parts of Canada.  No eating allowed on public buses here either.


My DIL's parents were both born and raised in Korea.  She always removes her shoes when entering her or my house, and my son now does the same.  When I asked her the reason for the tradition she said it's to avoid bringing outside dirt into one's home.  I had a neighbor from India who did the same.  

Not a bad custom, if you ask me.


----------



## hollydolly

A shrimp's heart is in its head !

Rats multiply so quickly that in 18 months, two rats could have over a million descendants.

Most elephants weigh less than the tongue of the blue whale.


----------



## hollydolly

It costs more to buy a new car today in the United States than it cost Christopher Columbus to equip and undertake three voyages to and from the New World.

A law passed in Nebraska in 1912 set hard rules of the road. Drivers in the country at night were required to stop every 150 yards, send up a skyrocket, then wait eight minutes for the road to clear before proceeding cautiously, all the while blowing their horn and shooting off flares.

Louis XIV of France really was as unpleasant a fellow as he's been depicted. In 1674, when he was visiting a school at Clermont, he heard from the school's authorities that one of the children, a nine- year-old Irish lad named Francis Seldon, had made a pun about the king's bald head.
Louis was furious. He had a secret warrant drawn up for the child's arrest, and young Seldon was thrown into solitary confinement in the Bastille. His parents, members of one of Europe's richest merchant families, were told simply that the child had disappeared. Days turned to months, months to years, and Louis himself passed away. But Francis spent sixty-nine years "in the hole" for making fun of the king's baldness.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## jerry old

No shoes-no big deal.
Many of us had aunts or other relatives that allowed no one to enter their living rooms.
I had an aunt that allowed no one into living room, 'It's for company only.'


----------



## hollydolly

The term "the whole 9 yards" came from WWII fighter pilots in the South Pacific. When arming their airplanes on the ground, the .50 caliber machine gun ammo belts measured exactly 27 feet, before being loaded into the fuselage. If the pilots fired all their ammo at a target, it got "the whole 9 yards."


----------



## StarSong

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 171201


Wonder if that would be before or after Supersizing their meals at McDonalds...


----------



## StarSong

jerry old said:


> No shoes-no big deal.
> Many of us had aunts or other relatives that allowed no one to enter their living rooms.
> I had an aunt that allowed no one into living room, 'It's for company only.'


When I was still in single digits I went to a friend's house that had movie theater type stanchions and velvet ropes across the living room entry as a reminder to the kids to stay out.  I was astonished and outraged on her behalf that there were sections of her own home in which she was unwelcome.  I never went back.   

From then on when we got together out of school she came to my house.


----------



## moviequeen1

Tatum O'Neal  is the youngest actress to win Best Supporting Actress Academy Award age 10,for her performance in 'Paper Moon' '73 .One of her co-stars  her dad,actor Ryan O'Neal
Timothy Hutton is the youngest actor to win Best Supporting  Actor Academy Award he was 20
for his performance as guilt ridden younger brother in 'Ordinary People' '80.His co stars were Mary Tyler Moore,Donald Sutherland.It was Robert Redford's directorial debut,he also won Academy Award


----------



## horseless carriage

The human brain starts working the moment you are conceived and never stops until you stand up to speak in public. 

(George Jessel, actor)


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 171461


Fascinating!

Another view-


----------



## Chris P Bacon

It's a fact!

There are more, many more, airplanes in the oceans than there are submarines in the skies!


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> Fascinating!
> 
> Another view-


Winchester Cathedral?  Petula Clark


----------



## hollydolly

Did you know that the whole of  United kingdom is slightly smaller than Oregon ? yet..There are _more _people in the U.K. than in Canada, Australia, Norway, and Iceland _combined_. The U.K. population is over 68 million...the population of Oregon is just over 4 million.....


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 177879


"Some historians believe that the word "business" was intended literally here, as Franklin was an influential and successful businessman. It does not mean "mind your own business" as that phrase is used today, but rather, "pay attention to your affairs".
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fugio_cent


----------



## Pink Biz

Meanderer said:


> "Some historians believe that the word "business" was intended literally here, as Franklin was an influential and successful businessman. It does not mean "mind your own business" as that phrase is used today, but rather, "pay attention to your affairs".
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fugio_cent


*Very interesting...thanks @Meanderer *


----------



## debodun

The majority of the human brain is made up of fat.

I guess that means you can call anyone a fathead and be totally correct.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## TooMuchMuktuk

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 88642


Chicken or the egg?


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Shero

Did you know? The British Virgin Islands was named after a lovely lady. Christopher Columbus was so impressed by the number of islands he named them for a Catholic saint. Saint Ursula is said to have led 11,000 virgins (translate: “islands”) to martyrdom rather than betray the faith.


----------



## Marie5656

Seahorses are monogamous and mate for life.​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## StarSong

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 179475


What a lovely thing for this company to do.


----------



## timoc

RadishRose said:


>


I've gone off Marilyn now.


----------



## RadishRose

Some odd things have been sold on eBay, from a grilled cheese sandwich with the face of the Virgin Mary to *Justin Timberlake*'s half-eaten French toast. But one of the strangest listings ever had to be for the country of New Zealand. That's right: A man from Brisbane, Australia tried to sell New Zealand on eBay in 2006.


The listing described the country as "the dodgiest American Cup win ever" and said it has "very ordinary weather." Despite those selling points, the ridiculous auction gained a ton of interest. The starting bid was 1 cent and after 6,000 hits and 22 bids, the selling price for New Zealand climbed all the way to $3,000. Eventually, eBay caught wind of the auction and pulled it from its site. "Clearly New Zealand is not for sale," a spokesperson for eBay Australia said at the time.


----------



## timoc

hollydolly said:


> If eaten in one meal, 30 to 90 grams of polar bear liver is enough to kill a human being.


A polar bear could eat all of our liver and the rest of our body, then just lick it's lips.


----------



## timoc

pleinmont said:


> The librarian at the University of Liverpool discovered a cheese slice being used as a bookmark!


That was a 'Krafty' thing to use.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Hanging Temple was built on a cliff of Mt. Hengshan in Datong City, China. It was constructed during the Northern Wei Dynasty (386 AD-557 AD) by only one man, a monk named Liao Ran. 

*


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 179475


It really was a nice thing for them to do but I doubt that boys of the era and area were all that thrilled wearing shirts with flowered patterns.


----------



## WheatenLover

win231 said:


> Opossums are the only warm-blooded mammal that is immune to rabies and Rattlesnake venom.  And they have to eat constantly because they can't store any body fat.


[A]mong other opossum traits, there is this: They groom themselves fastidiously, like cats. If they find a tick, they lick it off and swallow it … Extrapolating from their findings, Ostfeld said, *the team estimated that in one season, an opossum can kill about 5,000 ticks* … Some ticks end up getting their blood meal from the possum. But more than 90 percent of them ended up being groomed away and swallowed.

“They’re net destroyers of ticks,” Ostfeld said.

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/opossums-kill-ticks-inhibit-the-spread-of-lyme-disease/


----------



## WheatenLover

And if I remember correctly from 9th grade biology, the father carries the eggs until the seahorses are fully developed. I wish that were true of humans.

"The male has a pouch on one side of the body. When it is time to mate the female will deposit as many as 1,500 eggs into that pouch. The pouch isn’t very big but they eggs are amazingly small. The larger the species though the larger the eggs are going to be. The male will carry the eggs up to 45 days and then the young will emerge fully developed."

https://www.seahorseworlds.com/seahorse-reproduction/


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## StarSong

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 182923


While that's true, here's more info on him (courtesy of Wikipedia): 

Comisar grew up in Beverly Hills, California.   As a young man he sold a "solar powered clothes dryer" in national magazines for $49.95. Buyers received a length of clothesline.  Comisar has been arrested and convicted of numerous crimes. Comisar was convicted of a variety of frauds in 1983, 1990, 1994 and 1999. All these trials took place in Federal court in Los Angeles.

Comisar used the working name Brett Champion during the period when he said he had retired from his career as a con man and posed as a fraud prevention expert and consultant, using it on _Dateline NBC_, _The View_, _Sally_,_ Leeza_,  _Crook & Chase_, and in various other television appearances, and when he wrote the book _America's Guide to Fraud Prevention_. Comisar is now prohibited from using this alias or from referring to himself as a consumer fraud expert.  His book is considered a "piece of fraud history" by the Association of Certified Fraud Examiners and is on display in their fraud museum.


----------



## Pink Biz

StarSong said:


> While that's true, here's more info on him (courtesy of Wikipedia):
> 
> Comisar grew up in Beverly Hills, California.   As a young man he sold a "solar powered clothes dryer" in national magazines for $49.95. Buyers received a length of clothesline.  Comisar has been arrested and convicted of numerous crimes. Comisar was convicted of a variety of frauds in 1983, 1990, 1994 and 1999. All these trials took place in Federal court in Los Angeles.
> 
> Comisar used the working name Brett Champion during the period when he said he had retired from his career as a con man and posed as a fraud prevention expert and consultant, using it on _Dateline NBC_, _The View_, _Sally_,_ Leeza_,  _Crook & Chase_, and in various other television appearances, and when he wrote the book _America's Guide to Fraud Prevention_. Comisar is now prohibited from using this alias or from referring to himself as a consumer fraud expert.  His book is considered a "piece of fraud history" by the Association of Certified Fraud Examiners and is on display in their fraud museum.


Wow, what a rotten crook he is!


----------



## oldman

When an airplane goes down, the black boxes tell many things that happened prior to the accident. 
But, black boxes are not *BLACK.*


----------



## oldman

English is the international language in aviation. Pilots from any country must be able to speak English, or at least be able to use aviation terminology. 

The Captain and F/O eat different meals while in the air.

Unless you are Superman, it’s highly unlikely you will be able to open the cabin door while in flight.

A Boeing 747 holds about 50,000 gallons of fuel.

Also, there is about 150 miles of wiring on the 747.


----------



## RadishRose

oldman said:


> The Captain and F/O eat different meals while in the air.


Why is that?


----------



## ohioboy

RadishRose said:


> Why is that?


If the food is tainted in any way, spoiled etc., both won't get sick from the same food.


----------



## RadishRose

A sneeze travels about 100 miles per hour.

Earth has traveled more than 5,000 miles in the past 5 minutes.

It would take a sloth one month to travel one mile.


----------



## RadishRose

ohioboy said:


> If the food is tainted in any way, spoiled etc., both won't get sick from the same food.


Thanks,Ohio!


----------



## jerry old

ohioboy said:


> If the food is tainted in any way, spoiled etc., both won't get sick from the same food.



Duh, thought it had to do with rank....


----------



## ohioboy

jerry old said:


> Duh, thought it had to do with rank....


Yeah, the food is rank! Ha!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Shero

Sea otters hold hands while they sleep to avoid floating away from their partner during sleep. Sometimes they hold hands in groups producing a “raft”


Be careful if you drink dandelion wine. The French word for dandelion, _pissenlit_, means "wet the bed.” The name comes from the fact that dandelion leaves have diuretic properties.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz

The oldest house in France. It is located in Aveyron and is 700 years old, built in the 13th century.


----------



## ohioboy

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 184011


Ah yes, _*The Narrative of Arthur Gordon Pym of Nantucket*_ . I toured Poe's home he rented in Philadelphia. You could enter the basement and it just jumped out at you as creepy. Luckily it was during the day.


----------



## Jules

Many RV locks are keyed the same.  This makes it easier for salesmen as they don’t have to carry around a large pile of keys.  It is highly recommended that people change the lock.  

https://drivinvibin.com/2021/08/18/rv-door-locks/


----------



## Verisure

RadishRose said:


>


There is also the *"Arkansas Back Apple".*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz

Annette Kellerman promoted a woman's right to wear a fitted one-piece bathing suit. She was arrested for indecency in 1907.


----------



## Pepper

Her top is translucent.  I can see it all, @Pink Biz.  And it is so form fitting.  1907.  Of course she was arrested.

Brava for her!


----------



## win231

Coffee beans are not beans.  They are seeds that grow in Coffee Cherries, which are edible.
https://sipcoffeehouse.com/coffee-cherry/


----------



## RadishRose

The scientific term for brain freeze is “sphenopalatine ganglioneuralgia”..

One habit of intelligent humans is being easily annoyed by people around them, but saying nothing in order to avoid a meaningless argument.


----------



## Verisure

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 185123


I have the same problem since my prosthetic knee implant.


----------



## Verisure

Pink Biz said:


> Annette Kellerman promoted a woman's right to wear a fitted one-piece bathing suit. She was arrested for indecency in 1907.
> 
> View attachment 186208


If only she would have stayed in the kitchen .....


----------



## Verisure

Pepper said:


> Her top is translucent.  I can see it all ....


Stay away from kryptonite, Super Lady.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Verisure

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 186794


The guy second from the left was the best, in my opinion. Should have got an oscar.


----------



## cdestroyer

large red earth worms can process an acre of ground in a year


----------



## Manatee

PopsnTuff said:


> Sea otters have a pouch under their forearm to store their favorite rocks....
> 
> View attachment 88622
> 
> Its there we just can't see it....they're sooo cute floating on their backs


They "hold hands" so that they don't get separated when they sleep, while floating around.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Capt Lightning

Newly qualified drivers in N.Ireland had to display an orange "R" on their vehicles for one year and were limited to 45 mph.  I very much doubt if any one adhered to this limit.  The "R" meant restricted, but most called it "Retarded".


----------



## Capt Lightning

In Scotland, juries in criminal cases have 15 jurors.  There are three possible verdicts : Guilty, not guilty and Not proven.  There are moves afoot to abolish the Not proven verdict which effectively means, "We know you're guilty, but we can't prove it".


----------



## Shero

Driving a dirty car in Chelyabinsk, Russia can get you fined up to 2,000 rubles (about 62 USD).

also

It is against the law not to walk your dog at least three times a day in Turin, Italy. It is considered cruelty to your pet.


----------



## StarSong

Shero said:


> Driving a dirty car in Chelyabinsk, Russia can get you fined up to 2,000 rubles (about 62 USD).
> 
> also
> 
> It is against the law not to walk your dog at least three times a day in Turin, Italy. It is considered cruelty to your pet.


These sound like a lot of archaic US laws that somehow wound up on the books.  Amusing to read, but rarely - if ever - enforced.  

Can't imagine Turin police post guards outside people's homes for 24 hours to verify pet owners' walking schedules.


----------



## StarSong

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 186844


This strikes me as a very good idea.


----------



## cdestroyer

the reason for the no spitting on sidewalkd law was because 'myladies dresses drug on the ground'


----------



## cdestroyer

the reason gentlemen walked on the outside towards the street was to shelter 'mylady' from splashes when an autocar passed through the water


----------



## WheatenLover

Capt Lightning said:


> In Scotland, juries in criminal cases have 15 jurors.  There are three possible verdicts : Guilty, not guilty and Not proven.  There are moves afoot to abolish the Not proven verdict which effectively means, "We know you're guilty, but we can't prove it".


In the US, "not guilty" does not mean factually innocent. It means the government didn't prove its case. Theoretically, the government has to prove all elements of the crime beyond a reasonable doubt before a person can be found guilty. One of the issues that can be brought up on appeal is that one element of the crime was not proven due to insufficient evidence.


----------



## RadishRose

Three presidents, all Founding Fathers—John Adams, Thomas Jefferson, and James Monroe—died on July 4. Presidents Adams and Jefferson also died the same year, 1826; President Monroe died in 1831.
constitutioncenter.org


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> The scientific term for brain freeze is “sphenopalatine ganglioneuralgia”..


Reminds me of wunna my posters


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Verisure

Belgium didn't require a driver's licence or a driver's test until 1977. Prior to that Belgian roads were a "free for all"!


----------



## Verisure

RadishRose said:


> The scientific term for brain freeze is “sphenopalatine ganglioneuralgia”..





Gary O' said:


> Reminds me of wunna my posters


There are many posters here but I know very well that you're talking about me. Was it really necessary to make it public? You could have PM'd me instead and have saved me the embarrassment.


----------



## Verisure

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 186982


I don't know about stealing it but I do know that there isn't a human on earth who doesn't cut the cheese. That makes about 8 billion compared to the measly 4% that gets stolen.


----------



## cdestroyer

most greenhouse gasses are made not by cows passing gas but by cows burping....


----------



## Verisure

cdestroyer said:


> most greenhouse gasses are made not by cows passing gas but by cows burping....


Burping? I thought that sound was the air raid siren being tested.


----------



## Gary O'

Verisure said:


> Was it really necessary to make it public?


I only do that for my brothers


----------



## senior chef

Colorado Sate law: It is illegal to ride a horse while drunk.
Believe it or not, I actually knew a guy who got arrested for doing exactly that.


----------



## cdestroyer

https://arstechnica.com/science/2021/10/the-controversial-quest-to-make-cow-burps-less-noxious/


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## StarSong

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 187176


Never even heard of these - doesn't seem they're widely available.


----------



## Pink Biz

StarSong said:


> Never even heard of these - doesn't seem they're widely available.


"Melothria scabra, commonly known as the cucamelon, Mexican miniature watermelon, Mexican sour cucumber, Mexican sour gherkin, mouse melon, or pepquinos, is a species of flowering plant in the cucurbit family grown for its edible fruit. *Its native range spans Mexico to Venezuela. *Fruits are about the size of grapes and taste like cucumbers with a tinge of sourness. It has been eaten by indigenous peoples since before Western colonization of the Americas began." ~ wiki

They sure are adorable!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Fireman’s bicycle (1905)*

Bicycles were used by firemen to follow the cart that carried the pump and ladders. The frame was modified to contain a housing for the fire hose. In the back were the fireman’s helmet and ax, while the fire-extinguisher launcher was fixed to the handlebars.


----------



## jujube

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 186982



Especially nacho cheese......because it's...uh....not yo cheese.....


----------



## jujube

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 183727


Yes, and they put little frilly skirts on chair, table and piano legs....because they were "legs" after all and legs weren't to be seen in public.  Ladies didn't have legs; they had limbs.


----------



## Ruthanne

jujube said:


> Especially nacho cheese......because it's...uh....not yo cheese.....


You Are so funny!!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz

Anna Haining Bates who, at 7'11'' was one of the tallest women in history. With her 7'8'' husband Martin Van Buren Bates. (1870's)


----------



## Pink Biz

_*The 1957 Cadillac Eldorado Brougham came with a minibar in the glovebox. The glasses were magnetized on the bottom to prevent them from spilling.

*_


----------



## Bretrick

RadishRose said:


>


That is amazing


----------



## StarSong

Bretrick said:


> That is amazing


I see a better looking Einstein and a very unattractive Marilyn.


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## RadishRose

It is physically impossible for you to lick your elbow.


----------



## Ken N Tx

RadishRose said:


> It is physically impossible for you to lick your


belly button


----------



## Pink Biz

*Installed in 1410, this 610 year-old clock located in Prague is the world's oldest astrological clock still in operation.*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## StarSong

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 214202


What a spectacular idea!!!


----------



## RadishRose

First ever suit made from moustache hair breaks fashion record​By Eleonora Pilastro
Published 18 March 2022





It was made in Australia thanks to the joined efforts of visual artist and photographer Pamela Kleemann-Passi, Bullfrog Creative Agency and well-established menswear label POLITIX.
https://www.guinnessworldrecords.co...m-moustache-hair-breaks-fashion-record-695393


----------



## RFW

RadishRose said:


> First ever suit made from moustache hair breaks fashion record​By Eleonora Pilastro
> Published 18 March 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was made in Australia thanks to the joined efforts of visual artist and photographer Pamela Kleemann-Passi, Bullfrog Creative Agency and well-established menswear label POLITIX.
> https://www.guinnessworldrecords.co...m-moustache-hair-breaks-fashion-record-695393


Excuse me while I go hurl somewhere.


----------



## RadishRose

RFW said:


> Excuse me while I go hurl somewhere.


Ooops, sorry. Pretend it came from her instead-


----------



## jimintoronto

Geography oddities . In order to drive from Detroit Michigan to Windsor Ontario you cross over the Ambassador Bridge. On the drive you are going DUE SOUTH, to get to Canada. The most southerly point in Canada is Peele Island in Lake Erie, It is on the same latitude as Sacramento, California. The only one of the 5 Great Lakes that does not touch Canadian territory is Lake Michigan. JimB.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

jimintoronto said:


> Geography oddities . In order to drive from Detroit Michigan to Windsor Ontario you cross over the Ambassador Bridge. On the drive you are going DUE SOUTH, to get to Canada. The most southerly point in Canada is Peele Island in Lake Erie, It is on the same latitude as Sacramento, California. The only one of the 5 Great Lakes that does not touch Canadian territory is Lake Michigan. JimB.


I visited Peele Island as a child. That was my first visit outside of the US.


----------



## jimintoronto

During the second world war, an estimated 19,000 American citizens came to Canada and joined our military forces. This was way before the December 7th attack at Pearl Harbor. Most of those Americans enlisted using their real names, although some used an alias due to the US Neutrality Act provisions. Their motivations ? They knew that Hitler had to be stopped, and soon. 

During the Vietnam war era, between 20 and 30 thousand Canadians went to the USA and voluntarily joined the US military. The numbers are hard to quantify because the Defense Department made the Canadians choose a "US home town " to put on their D214 form. In 1965 my Toronto high school graduating class had 43 males in it. Of those 43 males, 17 opted to go to Buffalo NY and sign up, mostly with the USMC.  Of that group, 12 actually made it to Vietnam. 9 came home intact, 2 were KIA, and one of my best friends John Lemon was awarded the Medal of Honor. About the same number of Americans came to Canada to avoid being drafted in that era. Canada has never had a draft law, so avoiding it was not a crime in Canada. On the other hand American military deserters would be arrested if they attempted to enter Canada, and they would be handed over to US military Police at the border. 

During the US Civil War it was perfectly legal for a young man with money to hire a "stand in " to serve in the Union Army in his place. The stand in would be paid a sum of money to enlist, and if  he died of wounds or disease, his family would receive a death bonus. During the US Civil War  an estimated 30 to 40 thousand Canadian men served ( mostly ) in the Union Army. Why ? Money mostly, and in some cases they were anti slavery thinkers.  Units from Maine, New Hampshire, Vermont, New York, Ohio, Michigan and Illinois had sizeable numbers of Canadians in their ranks. The  man who would later write the music for our national anthem, was the band master for a New York infantry unit. He was from Quebec. Three of the Union Army's Generals were Canadians who had served in the British Army previously. 

IN 1917, my old Canadian Army unit, the 48th Highlanders of Canada sent a 100 man recruiting party to New York city, to try and recruit British citizens to join the Canadian Army. This was just after the US had joined the war. The recruiting drive was a success with over 500 men coming back to Toronto to join up. 

Was any of this new to you ? Questions ? Ask me here. JimB.


----------



## RFW

jimintoronto said:


> During the Vietnam war era, between 20 and 30 thousand Canadians went to the USA and voluntarily joined the US military. The numbers are hard to quantify because the Defense Department made the Canadians choose a "US home town " to put on their D214 form. In 1965 my Toronto high school graduating class had 43 males in it. Of those 43 males, 17 opted to go to Buffalo NY and sign up, mostly with the USMC.  Of that group, 12 actually made it to Vietnam. 9 came home intact, 2 were KIA, and one of my best friends John Lemon was awarded the Medal of Honor. About the same number of Americans came to Canada to avoid being drafted in that era. Canada has never had a draft law, so avoiding it was not a crime in Canada. On the other hand American military deserters would be arrested if they attempted to enter Canada, and they would be handed over to US military Police at the border.


Reminds me of Cheech Marin of Cheech & Chong. He fled to Canada and that's how he met Tommy Chong.

I already had a Canadian citizenship at the time but my dad was too patriotic to send me away.


----------



## jimintoronto

RFW said:


> Reminds me of Cheech Marin of Cheech & Chong. He fled to Canada and that's how he met Tommy Chong.
> 
> I already had a Canadian citizenship at the time but my dad was too patriotic to send me away.


How did you acquire Canadian citizenship ? I am genuinely interested to learn that. JimB.


----------



## RFW

jimintoronto said:


> How did you acquire Canadian citizenship ? I am genuinely interested to learn that. JimB.


By descent (Canadian mother).


----------



## jimintoronto

RFW said:


> By descent (Canadian mother).


OK that explains it. Thanks. Have you ever visited us up here ? JImB


----------



## RFW

jimintoronto said:


> OK that explains it. Thanks. Have you ever visited us up here ? JImB


Yes. I went to U of T after Vietnam to study engineering but dropped out due to my being a wild SOB. Spent about a year during that time. I lived in Toronto for a short while after my retirement. I must have spent no more than 5 years in Canada total. My mom left me a house there which I still own and maintain. I have recently come back from Canada after a 2 year unplanned stay. So typically speaking, I can't say I'm a real Canadian.


----------



## jimintoronto

RFW said:


> Yes. I went to U of T after Vietnam to study engineering but dropped out due to my being a wild SOB. Spent about a year during that time. I lived in Toronto for a short while after my retirement. I must have spent no more than 5 years in Canada total. My mom left me a house there which I still own and maintain. I have recently come back from Canada after a 2 year unplanned stay. So typically speaking, I can't say I'm a real Canadian.


 We  live in the west end of Toronto, near St Clair and Dufferin. My Wife was a long time business manager at the U of T downtown campus and she is  now retired. Is your house in Toronto ? I guess you know about the hot Toronto real estate market ? JimB.


----------



## RFW

jimintoronto said:


> We  live in the west end of Toronto, near St Clair and Dufferin. My Wife was a long time business manager at the U of T downtown campus and she is  now retired. Is your house in Toronto ? I guess you know about the hot Toronto real estate market ? JimB.


Yes it was hot then and it is even hotter now. The prices are so crazy high. Sadly, the house I have is about 40 kms outside of Ottawa. While in Toronto, I rented. If I had a place there, I would have sold it for a pretty penny.


----------



## RFW

@jimintoronto The west end was so nice to just walk around. Hopefully it still is. Are you happy with your place?


----------



## jimintoronto

RFW said:


> @jimintoronto The west end was so nice to just walk around. Hopefully it still is. Are you happy with your place?


Yes. This house was built in 1907, by my Grand Father who was a home builder. Between 1905 and about 1930 he built over 40  two story solid brick homes in the area . My Father was born in this house, as was I. When my Dad died in 1983, I inherited this house, so we live with no debt on it. I can walk through the neighborhood and point out the homes that GD built. My street is like the United Nations with people from all over the world, who have chosen to make Canada their home. When the World Cup of soccer is being played, the houses have flags from their "old country " on them. Your house is 40 kilometers from  Ottawa  ? JImB


----------



## RFW

jimintoronto said:


> Your house is 40 kilometers from  Ottawa  ? JImB


Yep.

Must be nice to have access to street cars right outside your front door.


----------



## JonSR77

Well, we have dead Hessians buried in this town.  So, we were the sight of the Revolutionary War battle, The Battle of Connecticut Farms.

The Hessian mercenaries were going around NJ raping the farmers wives and committing other war crimes. They were hated.

So, when they were killed in the battle, the locals dishonored them by throwing them in a mass grave, without marking.

That cemetery still exists. 


And here's some more weirdness...in 1958, a British military society, based in Canada, came down here, and re-interred the bodies in a military ceremony!

++

Other fun facts about the town here?  Well, the actor Ray Liotta is from town.  He was about 5 or 6 years ahead of me in school, so I didn't know him.  I knew one of his teachers, though.  Even though he plays all these Mafia thugs, the teacher said that Ray Liotta was one of the single nicest students he ever met.


----------



## RadishRose

JonSR77 said:


> Well, we have dead Hessians buried in this town.  So, we were the sight of the Revolutionary War battle, The Battle of Connecticut Farms.
> 
> The Hessian mercenaries were going around NJ raping the farmers wives and committing other war crimes. They were hated.
> 
> So, when they were killed in the battle, the locals dishonored them by throwing them in a mass grave, without marking.
> 
> That cemetery still exists.
> 
> 
> And here's some more weirdness...in 1958, a British military society, based in Canada, came down here, and re-interred the bodies in a military ceremony!
> 
> ++
> 
> Other fun facts about the town here?  Well, the actor Ray Liotta is from town.  He was about 5 or 6 years ahead of me in school, so I didn't know him.  I knew one of his teachers, though.  Even though he plays all these Mafia thugs, the teacher said that Ray Liotta was one of the single nicest students he ever met.


I just read about that battle and the Hessians a few days ago! Was it a post by you? I don't remember. I thought it funny that Connecticut Farms is in New Jersey!

The re-burial of the Hessian however, is news to me. Thanks for the info.


----------



## JonSR77

RadishRose said:


> I just read about that battle and the Hessians a few days ago! Was it a post by you? I don't remember. I thought it funny that Connecticut Farms is in New Jersey!
> 
> The re-burial of the Hessian however, is news to me. Thanks for the info.


Yeah, this town was founded in 1667, by...you guessed it...farmers from Connecticut.  It is now called Union Township.  I think that goes back to the 1800's.

Ray Liotta was in a very serious relationship with a deeply disabled woman. I think she was wheelchair bound. 

"Do I amuse you? Do you think I am funny?"

I am pretty sure Joe Pesci was also from around here, Newark maybe...


----------



## JonSR77

our town borders Elizabeth...which is where The Soprano's crime family was supposed to be from.  Loosely based on the DeCavalcante Crime Family.  My friend Joe, his Dad was a trucker.  The boss of the DeCavalcantes saw Joe's Dad in a restaurant.  He wanted Joe's Dad, to, you know, let his guys steal from his truck runs.  But Joe's Dad was so completely drunk, he just started tooling into the boss.  I think his name was Big Paul or Big Pete...or something like that.

And Joe's Dad was so drunk and so crazy, that the big mob boss just shook his head and walked away.


----------



## JonSR77

I saw something like that.  One of my jobs was doing deliveries for restaurants.  I worked with one mob restaurant.  I directly saw the mob boss's kids yelling at him.  Some of the waitresses were his cousins.  They used to yell at him.  Was crazier than any fiction I ever saw about the mob.  But also scary.  Never forgot that.  Extremely, extremely disturbing and scary to be around those guys.


----------



## jimintoronto

RFW said:


> Yep.
> 
> Must be nice to have access to street cars right outside your front door.


Yes but I cannot remember the last time I was on a TTC street car or a bus, for that matter. I drive . JImB.


----------



## jimintoronto

JonSR77 said:


> I saw something like that.  One of my jobs was doing deliveries for restaurants.  I worked with one mob restaurant.  I directly saw the mob boss's kids yelling at him.  Some of the waitresses were his cousins.  They used to yell at him.  Was crazier than any fiction I ever saw about the mob.  But also scary.  Never forgot that.  Extremely, extremely disturbing and scary t be around those guys.


Fun fact about Joe Pesci. Way back when he played bass in a Jersey rock band. Guess who the lead guitar player was for a few months ? Jimmi Hendrix. True. JimB.


----------



## RFW

@JonSR77 You do live a very interesting life!


----------



## RadishRose

JonSR77 said:


> I saw something like that.  One of my jobs was doing deliveries for restaurants.  I worked with one mob restaurant.  I directly saw the mob boss's kids yelling at him.  Some of the waitresses were his cousins.  They used to yell at him.  Was crazier than any fiction I ever saw about the mob.  But also scary.  Never forgot that.  Extremely, extremely disturbing and scary to be around those guys.


I loved The Sopranos! I don't know the names of the Jersey families, but the 5 NY families names are familiar, or used to be.

You got a little too close, huh? Scary. Hey, we're going off topic...


----------



## JonSR77

RFW said:


> @JonSR77 You do live a very interesting life!


what's that saying..the old Chinese curse is "May you lead an interesting life..."


----------



## RFW

JonSR77 said:


> what's that saying..the old Chinese curse is "May you lead an interesting life..."


"May you live in interesting times"?


----------



## JonSR77

Ok, back to fun facts...

Yankee catcher Mo Berg was actually a spy for the OSS and later for the CIA.

From NJ, from Newark, NJ.

My mother was a school teacher in Newark.

She worked with Mo Berg's sister. She said that Mo Berg's sister was extremely, extremely intelligent, but also very quirky.

I think some years after the war, he lived with his sister for awhile.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moe_Berg

they made a movie of his life with Paul Rudd:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Catcher_Was_a_Spy_(film)


In later years, when it was revealed that he had been a spy, a reporter talked to baseball legend Casey Stengel about him. Mo Berg was known to speak 12 languages. Casey Stengel's reply was, "and he couldn't bat in any of them..."

I think his lifetime batting average was something like .220.....


----------



## JonSR77

RFW said:


> "May you live in interesting times"?


yes, that's it.  Guess I am cursed, then, huh?  But yes, it is definitely true.  A bit of different stuff is fun and interesting.  Beyond that it is just a big mess.  And that is what my life has been like...just a big crazy mess.  And I don't mean in a fun way, I just mean in a chaotic, frenzied race to nowhere.

I miss very simple things, like Sunday dinner over at Grandma's house.  Nice, simple, normal stuff, where there is a lot of peace.


----------



## Lewkat

Joe Pesci was born in Newark but was raised in Bellville.


----------



## RadishRose

JonSR77 said:


> Ok, back to fun facts...
> 
> Yankee catcher Mo Berg was actually a spy for the OSS and later for the CIA.
> 
> From NJ, from Newark, NJ.
> 
> My mother was a school teacher in Newark.
> 
> She worked with Mo Berg's sister. She said that Mo Berg's sister was extremely, extremely intelligent, but also very quirky.
> 
> I think some years after the war, he lived with his sister for awhile.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moe_Berg
> 
> they made a movie of his life with Paul Rudd:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Catcher_Was_a_Spy_(film)
> 
> 
> In later years, when it was revealed that he had been a spy, a reporter talked to baseball legend Casey Stengel about him. Mo Berg was known to speak 12 languages. Casey Stengel's reply was, "and he couldn't bat in any of them..."
> 
> I think his lifetime batting average was something like .220.....


Fascinating... I've never hear of Mo Berg (Mo Green, yes  )  So, I loved reading about him here. Thanks, JonS.

I used to have cousins in Newark. One cousin's huband was a cop way back when.


----------



## RadishRose

Lewkat said:


> Joe Pesci was born in Newark but was raised in Bellville.


Did you know him @Lewkat ?


----------



## Lewkat

RadishRose said:


> Did you know him @Lewkat ?


No, I didn't R.R.


----------



## RadishRose

JonSR77 said:


> yes, that's it.  Guess I am cursed, then, huh?  But yes, it is definitely true.  A bit of different stuff is fun and interesting.  Beyond that it is just a big mess.  And that is what my life has been like...just a big crazy mess.  And I don't mean in a fun way, I just mean in a chaotic, frenzied race to nowhere.
> 
> I miss very simple things, like Sunday dinner over at Grandma's house.  Nice, simple, normal stuff, where there is a lot of peace.


I hope things get better for you!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## JonSR77

RadishRose said:


> Fascinating... I've never hear of Mo Berg (Mo Green, yes  )  So, I loved reading about him here. Thanks, JonS.
> 
> I used to have cousins in Newark. One cousin's huband was a cop way back when.


my friend Jerry's Dad was an officer in Newark.  Ask your cousin if he ever heard of Emil Barone...


----------



## JonSR77

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 214462


Neat!  I love that!


----------



## JonSR77

Ok, another fun, weird factoid, from my town here, Union, NJ.

So, Thomas Edison worked in West Orange, not all that far from here.

He decided to experiment with housing and creating poured concrete houses. There are about 8 of these in town here.

They look ok. People decorated the outside with siding and other things that make them look less "boxy."

They are just off of Morris Avenue, on Ingersoll Terrace

https://www.treehugger.com/one-hundred-years-ago-thomas-edison-built-houses-out-concrete-4857169

Google map...981, 983, 989, 991 are a few of them...

https://www.google.com/maps/place/M...d0eb87947360af!8m2!3d40.7036027!4d-74.2926111


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 201390


----------



## RFW

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 214507


I'd stick a rock inside me if I could turn it into a diamond.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## jimintoronto

Come on....27 FEET of cloth ? To make a suit ? I don't think so. JimB.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 214833


Amazing!


----------



## Capt Lightning

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 214740



There are many suggestions as to how this expression arose, but it seems unlikely that it refers to a suit of clothes.   Although this is a common expression referring to dress, it  first appears in the 17th century  when 'to the nine(s)' simply meant 'to the highest standard' or perfection.  So  'Dressed to the nines' would simply appear to mean 'dressed perfectly'  irrespective of the material in the clothing.


----------



## JonSR77

Actress Hedy Lamarr - Inventor!!

_She "pioneered the technology that would one day form the basis for today’s WiFi, GPS, and Bluetooth communication systems."_​_1914–2000
By Colleen Cheslak | 2018





Hedy Lamarr was an Austrian-American actress and inventor who

As a natural beauty seen widely on the big screen in films like Samson and Delilah and White Cargo, society has long ignored her inventive genius.

https://www.womenshistory.org/educa...rian,GPS, and Bluetooth communication systems._


----------



## RadishRose

Ice Eggs - This Rare Phenomenon Occurs When Ice Is Rolled Over By Wind And Water (Northern Finland)​


----------



## RadishRose

A pistachio plant


----------



## Jan14

RadishRose said:


> A pistachio plant


I thought it was grapes


----------



## RadishRose

Jan14 said:


> I thought it was grapes


me too!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## JonSR77

RadishRose said:


> Ice Eggs - This Rare Phenomenon Occurs When Ice Is Rolled Over By Wind And Water (Northern Finland)​


when they hatch, what is it????

I remember there was a popular song about the hatchlings...


----------



## JonSR77

Street Artist Paints a Bridge in Germany to Look Like LEGO Bricks​

https://mymodernmet.com/lego-bridge-germany-megx/


----------



## jimintoronto

In the early stages of WW2, the British Government moved the entire gold reserves of their country, to Canada. Three Royal Navy ships carrying TONS of gold bars traveled to Halifax, Nova Scotia where the gold was loaded onto a number of special trains, guarded by members of the Royal Canadian Mounted Police. The trains went to our capital city Ottawa, where the gold was safely stored in the Bank Of Canada's vaults. In 1947, the gold was shipped back to Great Britain in secret. JImB.


----------



## palides2021

JonSR77 said:


> Actress Hedy Lamarr - Inventor!!​​_She "pioneered the technology that would one day form the basis for today’s WiFi, GPS, and Bluetooth communication systems."_​_1914–2000
> By Colleen Cheslak | 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hedy Lamarr was an Austrian-American actress and inventor who
> 
> As a natural beauty seen widely on the big screen in films like Samson and Delilah and White Cargo, society has long ignored her inventive genius.
> 
> https://www.womenshistory.org/education-resources/biographies/hedy-lamarr#:~:text=Hedy Lamarr was an Austrian,GPS, and Bluetooth communication systems._


This was an amazing woman! I had no idea she was an inventor! Thanks for sharing this with us!


----------



## jimintoronto

In the early stages of WW2, the British Government moved the entire gold reserves of their country, to Canada. Three Royal Navy ships carrying TONS of gold bars traveled to Halifax, Nova Scotia where the gold was loaded onto a number of special trains, guarded by members of the Royal Canadian Mounted Police. The trains went to our capital city Ottawa, where the gold was safely stored in the Bank Of Canada's vaults. In 1947, the gold was shipped back to Great Britain. JimB


----------



## RadishRose

JonSR77 said:


> Street Artist Paints a Bridge in Germany to Look Like LEGO Bricks​
> 
> https://mymodernmet.com/lego-bridge-germany-megx/


Is this the one?




Cool!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## oldpeculier

Eight average homes lawns have the same cooling effect as 24 home central air conditioning units!
A 2500 sq. foot lawn produces enough oxygen for a family of four each day.
90 % of the weight of a grass plant is in the roots and the grass clippings are 90% water by weight!
A 10,000 sq. ft. lawn will contain: 6 grass plants per square inch, 850 per square foot, and 8.5 million total plants!
The front lawns of 8 average homes has the cooling effect of 70 tons of air conditioning; whereas the average home a/c unit has 3 to 4 ton capacity.
On a hot summer day, lawns will be 30 degrees cooler than adjacent asphalt and 14 degrees cooler than bare soil.
Turfgrass helps clean the air by entrapping particulate matter. Turfgrass traps 12 million tons of dust and dirt annually.
Turfgrass filters our water that percolates into ground water and healthy turf negates runoff.
A dense lawn is 6 times more effective than a wheat field and 4 times better than a hayfield at absorbing rainfall.
Grassed areas beside busy roads reduce noise by 8-10 decibels.
A well-manicured landscape can increase the value of your home by 15 %.


----------



## JonSR77

RadishRose said:


> Is this the one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!


Yes!
Ja!
Sehr gut!


----------



## JonSR77

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 215392



generally, with medications, it is not really all that hard to find medications which can create dramatic results. So, they can, and easily, make medications that kill cancer cells. That is not the problem.

The problem is making medications which kill cancer cells, but don't create other powerful harmful effects to the body.

And that is so, not just generally, but in specifics. So, will the drug cure cancer, but in patients with blood sugar issues, kill them???

Or, will the drug cure cancer, but kill patients with a certain allergy profile???

So, when you add up all the possible dangerous interactions with a very large population group, you get the kind of limitation that makes a drug acceptable for public use...to be much, much, much harder to create.


----------



## JonSR77

RadishRose said:


> Is this the one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!


oh, and thanks for giving me feedback!  I am glad you are enjoying these.  I am a former stand-up comedian (1990s)...and our kind really likes to please other people with humor...and it is how we are wired.  So, it is nice to know that folks are getting some enjoyment.  Really miss being on stage and making people happy.  That is the real juice of stand-up comedy...enjoying that time with the crowd, when everyone is on the same page and happy.


----------



## JonSR77

Flamingos bend their legs at the ankle, not the knee​They essentially stand on tip-toe. Their knees are closer to the body and are covered by feathers.


Digitigrade​From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


In terrestrial vertebrates, *digitigrade* (/ˈdɪdʒɪtɪˌɡreɪd/) locomotion is walking or running on the toes (from the Latin _digitus_, 'finger', and _gradior_, 'walk'). A digitigrade animal is one that stands or walks with its toes (metatarsals) touching the ground, and the rest of its foot lifted. Digitigrades include walking birds (what many assume to be bird knees are actually ankles), cats, dogs, and many other mammals, but not plantigrades or unguligrades. Digitigrades generally move more quickly and quietly than other animals.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digitigrade


----------



## JonSR77

Monty Python Crosswalk in Norway!

https://www.fastcompany.com/3028834...in-norway-is-the-future-of-traffic-management


----------



## JonSR77

Charlie Chaplin's Nephew and The Ballet Dancer...

Jefferson Airplane's drummer was, in fact, the son of Charlie Chaplin's half-brother.

At the time, he really did not want it known, because he wanted to make it on his own name...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spencer_Dryden

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


The Ballet Dancer, was Jefferson Airplane lead singer, Marty Balin, who had been a professional dancer...

https://www.oldies.com/artist-biography/Marty-Balin.html


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## JonSR77

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 217203



what idiots!  Now we know that redding is stoo-pitt.


----------



## JonSR77

Star Trek Trivia Anyone?

From Deep Space Nine

Actress Nana Visitor (Major Kira Nerys) and actor Alexander Siddig (Dr. Julian Bashir) were married (in real life) from 1997 - 2001

Nana Visitor is the niece of famous Hollywood legend Cyd Charisse.

Alexander Siddig is the nephew of actor Malcolm McDowell 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nana_Visitor

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_Siddig


----------



## RadishRose

If you are waiting for longer than 30 seconds in your car, turn off the engine. You use more fuel idling after 30 seconds than you use to restart your car.


----------



## Pinky

JonSR77 said:


> Monty Python Crosswalk in Norway!
> 
> https://www.fastcompany.com/3028834...in-norway-is-the-future-of-traffic-management


Love it! I would definitely do a Monty Python silly walk


----------



## JonSR77

The Leg of Civil War Major General, Daniel Sickles...

https://www.medicalmuseum.mil/micrograph/index.cfm/posts/2021/maj_gen_daniel_e_sickles


+++

As if that was not strange enough, he was also known as the first person to use the insanity defense to be acquitted of murder!

"Born to a wealthy family in New York City, Sickles was involved in a number of scandals, most notably the 1859 homicide of his wife's lover, U.S. Attorney Philip Barton Key II, whom Sickles gunned down in broad daylight in Lafayette Square, across the street from the White House. He was acquitted after using temporary insanity as a legal defense for the first time in United States history."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_Sickles


----------



## JonSR77

Rose Marie from the Dick Van Dyke Show and Her Uncle Al ---- Al Capone, that is...

"Even hardened gangsters have a soft spot for adorable little girls. Rose Marie found that to be true with the notorious Al Capone, whom she remembers as “Uncle Al.”

Most people remember Rose Marie as the spunky “Sally Rogers” on TV’s _The Dick Van Dyke Show_ in the 1960s, but she was already a pro at the age of five. Rose Marie, aka “Baby Rose Marie,” was a radio star for NBC, and a much-sought-after vaudeville entertainer. She worked on stage with legends such as Rudy Vallee, Dick Powell, George Burns, Gracie Allen and Milton Berle. From late 1929 to 1934, she was at the height of her fame as a child star, performing nonstop around the country."


https://themobmuseum.org/blog/rose-marie-home-uncle-al/


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## JonSR77

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 218127



Sounds exactly like what government would do.


----------



## JonSR77

George Washington - Great Dancer?

Did Washington really love to dance? Emphatically, yes. Washington once described dancing as “so agreeable and innocent an amusement.” First-hand accounts say he was extremely good at it – and was always quite the center of attention.

https://www.mountvernon.org/george-... really love to,quite the center of attention.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz

*Ceramic boot warmers,1860. Filled with hot water before being inserted into boots to warm them before wearing, or to dry them out afterwards. They are finely decorated and bear the Royal crest of Queen Victoria.

*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

For 20 years, a cat served as mayor of an Alaskan town.​





KMarsh/Shutterstock

In 1997, an orange cat names Stubbs became honorary mayor of the Alaskan town of Talkeetna. With a population of 772 in 2000, it would not have taken too many votes to earn the position (and the small town did not actually have a real, human mayor. anyway), but Stubbs proved adept at the role, gaining fans from around the world and "serving" in the position for years, greeting tourists and becoming a beloved symbol of the town until his death in 2017.


----------



## Pink Biz

This is what Saturn would look like if it was the same distance as the moon.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Abbi Dabbi Doo

Sleepy Hollow is a real town in New York. I live there. It is in Westchester County.


----------



## horseless carriage

Pink Biz said:


> This is what Saturn would look like if it was the same distance as the moon.
> 
> View attachment 222425


Since then, astronomers, who study the universe and everything in it, like planets, have used bigger and better telescopes to find rings around all of the outer gas giant planets: Jupiter, Saturn, Neptune and Uranus. These planets, unlike others in our system, consist largely of gas.

So next time you get a touch of gas, you can blame it on the rings around Uranus!


----------



## hollydolly

Pink Biz said:


> This is what Saturn would look like if it was the same distance as the moon.
> 
> View attachment 222425


I LUUUUURVE that, I want one.....


----------



## RadishRose

*Bald Eagle's Nest With A Ranger For Scale.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

*Josephine Garis Cochrane (1839 – 1913) was the inventor of the first commercially successful automatic dishwasher, which she designed in the shed behind her home.

She then constructed it engaging the assistance of mechanic George Butters, who became one of her first employees.

She is claimed to have said "If nobody else is going to invent a dish washing machine, I'll do it myself!

*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> *Josephine Garis Cochrane (1839 – 1913) was the inventor of the first commercially successful automatic dishwasher, which she designed in the shed behind her home.
> 
> She then constructed it engaging the assistance of mechanic George Butters, who became one of her first employees.
> 
> She is claimed to have said "If nobody else is going to invent a dish washing machine, I'll do it myself!
> 
> View attachment 224109*


----------



## Pink Biz

*1924*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

*“The Drunk Basket.” In the 1960's, bars in Istanbul would hire someone to carry drunk people back to their homes.

*


----------



## Meanderer

Pink Biz said:


> *“The Drunk Basket.” In the 1960's, bars in Istanbul would hire someone to carry drunk people back to their homes.
> 
> View attachment 224662*


They both have a load on!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## C50

If you gave every person on the earth one acre of land we wouldn't even fill up the state of Maryland, USA.

Still, I don't want neighbors that close.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Chicama, occurs in a single point on the Peruvian coast, and it is the only wave in the world that is protected by law. Nothing can be built within a radius of two kilometers from that place, so nothing can affect its natural formation.

*


----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> *Chicama, occurs in a single point on the Peruvian coast, and it is the only wave in the world that is protected by law. Nothing can be built within a radius of two kilometers from that place, so nothing can affect its natural formation.
> 
> View attachment 225214*


Amazing!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Manatee

PopsnTuff said:


> Sea otters have a pouch under their forearm to store their favorite rocks....
> 
> View attachment 88622
> 
> Its there we just can't see it....they're sooo cute floating on their backs


They sleep floating in the water.  They "hold hands" so that they do not drift apart.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz

Upside-down fig tree in Bacoli, Italy. "No one is quite sure how the tree ended up there or how it survived, but year after year it continues to grow downwards and bear figs."


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz

*Whimsical Scrabble flooring in the bathroom built by Cedric and Kathie Lo of Vancouver, Canada. There are approximately 7,000 Scrabble tiles on the floor, each individually laid by the owner. 

The actual installation of the tiles took two full days to complete. Entire floor was designed beforehand, and there are approximately 60 words that are hidden in the floor. The words include cities they have lived in, family members’ names and inside jokes.
*


----------



## Patricia

RadishRose said:


>


Each day I learn something new at this site. I've never seen or heard of a black apple.


----------



## C50

C50 said:


> If you gave every person on the earth one acre of land we wouldn't even fill up the state of Maryland, USA.
> 
> Still, I don't want neighbors that close.


Wrong, wrong, wrong.  
My post, my bad.


----------



## Paco Dennis

The moonshiners used "cow shoes" to disguise their footprints during the  prohibition​


----------



## RadishRose

Pepper said:


> @Pink Biz
> Marilyn Monroe's I.Q. is not known.  The rumor began in 2013 and she was already dead for decades.  I Call BS!
> 
> (1) This “fact” did not appear until over 50 years after MM’s death.
> (2) No sources are ever cited.
> (3) IQ tests were not routinely given during the time of MM’s early education, nor is there any record of when or reason why or she would have taken a test.
> https://www.quora.com/Did-Marilyn-Monroe-have-an-higher-IQ-than-Albert-Einstein


Einstein never tested for an IQ either. But we don't need to call BS...after all, if it's on the Internet, it must be true!


----------



## win231

Women who carry a few extra pounds on them are much healthier..............
than their husbands who mention it.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis

It's Illegal to Chew Gum in Singapore​_If you've ever looked on the underside of a public bench, you probably understand the desire to ban chewing gum. In 1992, the Prime Minister of Singapore was so fed up with the expense of cleaning wads of gum off of public facilities and the new public transportation system that he made the import and sale of chewing gum illegal. Though the ban is still in place, in 2004, the government made an exception for certain types of sugar-free gum sold by dentists or pharmacists, who must record the names of anyone who buys it._

https://bestlifeonline.com/unbelievable-facts/


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Jace

Did you know?  

The giraffe  has _only *7 bones in its' neck.*_


----------



## Pink Biz

*Bailong elevator in China, the tallest outdoor lift, or elevator, in the world. It’s 326m tall and can take tourists to the mountain peak in 2 minutes!

*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Daily Dodo
Wildlife
Woman Spots Moth Hanging Out And Can't Believe What's Written On Her Wings​Do you see it? ​By Caitlin Jill Anders
Published on 8/29/2022 at 12:47 PM
When Denise Lewallen’s daughter first spotted an imperial moth, just hanging out and doing her thing, she wasn’t too fazed. Then, she noticed the moth’s wings — and immediately raced to snap a photo.





https://www.thedodo.com/daily-dodo/woman-spots-moth-and-cant-believe-whats-on-her-wings


----------



## Mike

Bananas are Berries. Raspberries are Not​

https://www.mcgill.ca/oss/article/did-you-know/bananas-are-berries-raspberries-are-not

Mike.


----------



## RadishRose

Mike said:


> Bananas are Berries. Raspberries are Not​View attachment 236936
> 
> https://www.mcgill.ca/oss/article/did-you-know/bananas-are-berries-raspberries-are-not
> 
> Mike.


"Do you think I'm fruity?" 
        ~_Norman Bates' mother_


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz

*Italy’s Remote Alpine Shelter*

​One of the most striking remnants of World War I in Italy’s Dolomite Mountains is a compact alpine shelter that was constructed over 2,700 meters above sea level.

Italian soldiers used it to escape explosions, fire fights, and other calamities triggered by heavy fighting with Austro-Hungarian forces at the base of the mountain. The alpine shelter is built into the side of a vertical mountain peak on Monte Cristallo.

From a distance, the shelter appears completely inaccessible. Soldiers created a via ferrata—or secured climbing route—to scale the steep mountain, featuring a series of pathways and ladders that allow hikers to use harnesses and other special equipment to fasten themselves to cables so that they have a better chance of avoiding injury.


----------



## Pink Biz

*600 abandoned mini-castles at the Burj Al Babas resort in Turkey

*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## JimBob1952

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 239097


Actually in France it's called dinde.  I've spent many months in France and have never seen it called Indian chicken.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mike

There are 20,000,000,000,000,000 that's 20 Quadrillion
Ants in the World, 2.5 Million for every human being,
says Reuters!

I have no idea who counted them or how long it took.

Full report here.

Mike


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## wcwbf

if you pick a guinea pig up by its tail, its eyes will fall out.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mike

A chicken is the only animal that we humans eat,
before it is born and after it is dead.

No picture.

Mike.


----------



## RadishRose

Mike said:


> A chicken is the only animal that we humans eat,
> before it is born and after it is dead.
> 
> No picture.
> 
> Mike.


Have you ever eaten Balut?








Balut is the Philippine word for fertilized duck eggs in which the embryos are allowed to develop for a time before the eggs are hard cooked. They are considered a great delicacy and are thought to have a therapeutic value as a food for invalids. Because balut eggs are considered an ethnic food, they are exempt from inspection and grading.

https://ask.usda.gov/s/article/What-are-Balut-eggs


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 241687


This is a great idea!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose

Paco Dennis said:


>


wait a minute........!


----------



## ElCastor

hollydolly said:


> I don't think people really realise just how HUGE blue whales really are...


The Blue Whale is not just HUGE, the female Blue Whale is the largest animal on the Earth.


----------



## wcwbf

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 240854View attachment 240854


WHY is the rest of the world so stupid!  they should ALL be glow-in-the-dark.


----------



## Jace

If you ever wondered...the egg carton, which is used to transpor!t raw eggs,
was invented by a Canadian named Joseph Coyle in 1911.


----------



## Lewkat

Jace said:


> If you ever wondered...the egg carton, which is used to transpor!t raw eggs,
> was invented by a Canadian named Joseph Coyle in 1911.


I wonder if he was related to my grandfather, Robbie Coyle whose family came to the US through Canada?


----------



## Bella




----------



## Mike

You need to check that out Lewkat, a nice little
project for you.

Mike.


----------



## Lewkat

Mike said:


> You need to check that out Lewkat, a nice little
> project for you.
> 
> Mike.


Believe me, Mike, I will.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## wcwbf

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 242001





Pink Biz said:


> carrots are one of my most favorite veggies... wore glasses from end of 2nd grade until 71 yo when i had cataract surgery.  my "brothers" are The Hanson Brothers from "Slapshot"!


----------



## Bella




----------



## Alligatorob

wcwbf said:


> if you pick a guinea pig up by its tail, its eyes will fall out.


Do guinea pigs have tails?  Never seen one.


----------



## wcwbf

Alligatorob said:


> Do guinea pigs have tails?  Never seen one.


no, they don't.  but my comment is still a "fact", right?!


----------



## Alligatorob

ElCastor said:


> The Blue Whale is not just HUGE, the female Blue Whale is the largest animal on the Earth.


The largest plant is Pando, an aspen forest in Utah, all growing from the same interconnected root.  At an estimated weight of 6,000 tons much larger than any whale.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pando_(tree) to quote Wikipedia:

_* Pando* (Latin for "I spread"), also known as The Trembling Giant, is a clonal colony of an individual male quaking aspen (Populus tremuloides) determined to be a single living organism by identical genetic markers and assumed to have one massive underground root system. The plant is located in the Fremont River Ranger District of the Fishlake National Forest at the western edge of the Colorado Plateau in south-central Utah, United States, around 1 mile (1.6 km) southwest of Fish Lake. Pando occupies 108 acres (43.6 ha) and is estimated to weigh collectively 6,000 tonnes (6,000,000 kg), making it the heaviest known organism.  The root system of Pando is estimated to be up to several thousand years old, placing Pando among the oldest known living organisms._


----------



## ElCastor

Alligatorob said:


> The largest plant is Pando, an aspen forest in Utah, all growing from the same interconnected root.  At an estimated weight of 6,000 tons much larger than any whale.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pando_(tree) to quote Wikipedia:


Big, but not an animal. The Blue Whale is an animal. (-8

If you ever get out to Northern California try to drop by Muir Woods. The redwoods may not be as big as your Pando, but they can be whomping huge, and some predate Columbus.


----------



## Alligatorob

ElCastor said:


> If you ever get out to Northern California try to drop by Muir Woods. The redwoods may not be as big as your Pando, but they can be whomping huge, and some predate Columbus.


I have been there, and you are right they are impressive!  Much more so than Pando, which is just a bunch of smaller trees that happen to be from a single root propagation.  Needs a sign to explain why you should be impressed, not the redwoods.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Bella




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

*A Roman rock crystal die from the 1st-2nd century CE. Housed at The British Museum.

*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Bella

There is a genus of frog called "Mini". There are only three frogs in the genus, and their scientific names are all puns: Mini mum, Mini ature and Mini scule.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tempsontime65

The Indian Tribe that sold[Mahattan Island]didn't actually own it.


----------



## Tempsontime65

The famous soul group[The Manhattans]although from New York, was named after the drink[Manhattan].


----------



## Tempsontime65

fuzzybuddy said:


> Cats don't like human music. Ask your cat. ( BTW, if you ARE asking your cat, you need to get out more.) David Teie has composed 'arias' for cats, which seem to like it. Ask your cat.
> https://www.musicforcats.com/


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...ask your cat...HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Bella

In The Mid-1950's, Italian Shoemakers Were Selling "Defense Shoes", Complete With Spurs On Toes And Heels To Kick Away Offensive S ex Pests, Especially In Rome​


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella

*17-year-old Juliane Koepcke was sucked out of an airplane in 1971 after it was struck by a bolt of lightning. She fell two miles to the ground, strapped to her seat, and survived 10 days in the Amazon jungle.
*





After ten days, she found a boat moored near a shelter and found the boat's fuel tank still partly full. Koepcke poured the gasoline on her wounds, an action that succeeded in removing the maggots from her arm. Out of 93 passengers and crew, Juliane was the only survivor of the Lansa Flight 508 crash that took place on December 24th, 1971.

*The Double Survival Miracle of Juliane Koepcke *> https://historydaily.org/the-double-survival-miracle-of-juliane-koepcke/13


----------



## RadishRose

Bella said:


> *17-year-old Juliane Koepcke was sucked out of an airplane in 1971 after it was struck by a bolt of lightning. She fell two miles to the ground, strapped to her seat, and survived 10 days in the Amazon jungle.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After ten days, she found a boat moored near a shelter and found the boat's fuel tank still partly full. Koepcke poured the gasoline on her wounds, an action that succeeded in removing the maggots from her arm. Out of 93 passengers and crew, Juliane was the only survivor of the Lansa Flight 508 crash that took place on December 24th, 1971.
> 
> *The Double Survival Miracle of Juliane Koepcke *> https://historydaily.org/the-double-survival-miracle-of-juliane-koepcke/13


Holy cats!  I have no memory of this.... too long ago.  Bless her!

This is a most amazing and fascinating story.


----------



## Bella

RadishRose said:


> *Holy cats!*  I have no memory of this.... too long ago.  Bless her!


It's unbelievable that she survived, but she did. If she hadn't been strapped to the seat, she wouldn't have made it.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty

Why earthworms are considered the most influential creatures on earth-

https://www.earthworm.org/es/news-s...re-the-most-influential-species-on-the-planet


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tempsontime65

George[Superman]Reeves was in a bug budget movie with[Burt Landcaster]but his scenes were cut out[From Here To Eternity].


----------



## Ken N Tx

Tempsontime65 said:


> George[Superman]Reeves


I never figured out why he ducked when a gun was thrown at him but the bullets never bothered him..


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 247354


_And_ when they got married, there was also an "audience" for the consummation!


----------



## Marie5656

Just like zebras, no two tigers have the exact same stripes.​


----------



## Pink Biz

🎖


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Bella

In South America, jaguars seek out the roots of Yage (banisteriopsis caapi), a vine containing the hallucinogenic chemical harmaline and other beta carbolines, used by natives in a ritualistic ceremony involving Ayahuasca. (It's one of the two ingredients, the other usually contains DMT.) Jaguars gnaw on the them until they start to hallucinate. Jaguars love to get high. It's widespread and observable in the South American forests.​





This is an interesting clip from the "Peculiar Potions" episode of BBC's series "Weird Nature".


----------



## Ken N Tx

Can’t remember if an egg is fresh or hard boiled? Just spin the egg. If it wobbles, it’s raw. If it spins easily, it’s hard boiled. A fresh egg will sink in water, a stale one will float.


----------



## StarSong

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 248089


I quite like Brazil nuts and often eat a couple when enjoying a handful of mixed nuts, so I found this a little disconcerting.  Turns out a lot of common foods - bananas, carrots and potatoes included - are radioactive.  Bottom line is that we can eat these foods in moderation without worrying we'll start to glow in the dark.
Phew!

https://www.thoughtco.com/common-naturally-radioactive-foods-607456


----------



## hawkdon

don't care, will eat 'em when I get 'em.........


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx

It’s impossible to hum while holding your nose (just try it!).


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat

View attachment 248772


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat

View attachment 248782View attachment 248782View attachment 248782View attachment 248782View attachment 248782View attachment 248782View attachment 248782


----------



## Right Now




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 248782View attachment 248782View attachment 248782View attachment 248782View attachment 248782View attachment 248782View attachment 248782


Page cannot  be found.


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> Page cannot  be found.


Same here.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## senior chef

Tempsontime65 said:


> George[Superman]Reeves was in a bug budget movie with[Burt Landcaster]but his scenes were cut out[From Here To Eternity].


OK, some of George Reeve's may have been cut, but there is one remaining scene where he tells Burt Lancaster that he, and others had an affair with the Captain's wife.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Jace

The Kansas Batrbed Wire Museum in LaCrosse, Kansas 
includes more than 2,400 varities of the material, 
which was instrumental in fencing large tracts of land
In the western U.S. in the 1800's.

Whomknow!


----------



## Marie5656

*Fun Facts for US Veterans' Day

Five Fun Facts about Military Working Dogs*

Dogs have served with U.S. soldiers since the Revolutionary War. ...
MWDs are trained in detection, tracking, and attacking the enemy. ...
Dogs have earned their jump wings. ...
No dogs left behind. ...
There is a U.S. War Dogs Memorial.


An Overview Of Military Working Dogs (sandboxx.us)


----------



## Mike

Paco Dennis said:


>


This in my opinion, is proof that it really was a real animal!

Mike.


----------



## Bella




----------



## Lewkat

RadishRose said:


> Page cannot  be found.


I can't imagine why.  It comes up each time I post it.


----------



## Lewkat

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 249557


I thought they were only for those who sold Mary Kay products.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tempsontime65

senior chef said:


> OK, some of George Reeve's may have been cut, but there is one remaining scene where he tells Burt Lancaster that he, and others had an affair with the Captain's wife.


Really? I've got to watch it again...thanks.


----------



## Gary O'

Who Knew? Some Fun Facts​


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bretrick

Before alarm clocks became popular, British workers called “knocker uppers” were hired to tap on windows to wake people up in the morning.


----------



## Bretrick

As long as it contains two tablespoons of tomato paste, a slice of pizza counts as a vegetable in American public schools.


----------



## Mike

Bretrick said:


> Before alarm clocks became popular, British workers called “knocker uppers” were hired to tap on windows to wake people up in the morning.


That man was usually the "Lamp Leery", Bretrick, the
one who lit the gas lamps along the streets, he would
charge 1/2 a penny, or to some a farthing, probably
his regulars.

Mike.


----------



## Pink Biz

This candle can burn for 144 hours!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose

Thousand year old rose bush.






Hildesheim, Germany

The world's oldest rose is so tough it survived being bombed in World War II.​More of an out-of-control tree than the lilting flower the name might suggest, the Rose of Hildesheim, otherwise known as the Thousand-Year Rose, is thought to be *the oldest living rose on the planet.* It’s likely to hold that title for the foreseeable future, since not even bombs can stop it.    

Growing up the side of a columnar portion of Germany’s Hildesheim Cathedral, the now-bushy flower is thought to have been planted in the early 800s, when the church itself was founded.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

rd.com, 

Fact: Scotland has 421 words for snow​
Yes, 421! Some examples: _sneesl_ (to start raining or snowing); _feefle_ (to swirl); and _flinkdrinkin_ (a light snow).


----------



## senior chef

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 248294


There is a movie about her WW2 career. It's name ?  A CALL TO SPY.  Actually a pretty good movie.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Jonathan chills on the lawn of Plantation House, the residence of the governor of St. Helena, in October 2017. The world's oldest tortoise is celebrating what is believed to be his *190th birthday* this year.
                   Gianluigi Guercia/AFP via Getty Images


----------



## Paco Dennis

A group of people review letters sent to Santa for the Santa Claus Association at the Hotel Astor in New York City in 1914. Bain News Service, Library of Congress


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Gary O'

Who Knew?​
You guys prolly knew this

I just found out;

The work week starts with M for Monday then T for Tuesday
the rest of the work week is WTF


----------



## Bella




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Who Knew? Some Fun Facts​
> View attachment 251023


Number 4 still makes me wonder.


----------



## RadishRose

Jacob Miller (1829-1917), Shot In The Head At Chickamauga In 1863 And Walked It Off​Here is this Unions soldier's story-
https://medium.com/@lukebauserman/jacob-miller-a-war-scarred-survivor-a72d6d9f1093


----------



## RadishRose

An Engineer Wiring A Primitive Computer Of Ibm In 1958


----------



## Pink Biz

The Swedish warship Vasa. It sank in 1628 less than a mile into its maiden voyage and was recovered from the sea floor after 333 years almost completely intact. Now housed at the Vasa Museum in Stockholm, it's the world's best preserved 17th century ship.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## palides2021

Bella said:


>


What an amazing story!


----------



## palides2021

Pink Biz said:


> The Swedish warship Vasa. It sank in 1628 less than a mile into its maiden voyage and was recovered from the sea floor after 333 years almost completely intact. Now housed at the Vasa Museum in Stockholm, it's the world's best preserved 17th century ship.
> 
> View attachment 256756


This is amazing!


----------



## NorthernLight

Pink Biz said:


> The Swedish warship Vasa. It sank in 1628 less than a mile into its maiden voyage and was recovered from the sea floor after 333 years almost completely intact. Now housed at the Vasa Museum in Stockholm, it's the world's best preserved 17th century ship.
> 
> View attachment 256756


What a beauty!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## palides2021

RadishRose said:


> An Engineer Wiring A Primitive Computer Of Ibm In 1958


It looks like the computer had a bad hair day!


----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> The Swedish warship Vasa. It sank in 1628 less than a mile into its maiden voyage and was recovered from the sea floor after 333 years almost completely intact. Now housed at the Vasa Museum in Stockholm, it's the world's best preserved 17th century ship.
> 
> View attachment 256756


How amazing. I looked for other views, and here is one that is a model. I love the figures all lined up...


----------



## RadishRose

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 256771


Reading about this a classroom course in itself.....


----------



## RadishRose

Humans are born without kneecap bones, we only develop them around the age of 3.


----------



## RadishRose

"In the Italian language, a single strand of spaghetti is called spaghetto."

Just like a raviolo, a panino etc.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit

RadishRose said:


> "In the Italian language, a single strand of spaghetti is called spaghetto."
> 
> Just like a raviolo, a panino etc.


What about SpaghettiOs?


----------



## Nemo2

Ah, so that was the story behind the 1969 Elvis song "In the spaGhetto"?  Glad we got that cleared up.


----------



## RadishRose

Harry Le Hermit said:


> What about SpaghettiOs?


SpaghettiOi?


----------



## RadishRose

Nemo2 said:


> Ah, so that was the story behind the 1969 Elvis song "In the spaGhetto"?  Glad we got that cleared up.


Too funny!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## 1955

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 256880


I asked this question to my dad when 8 or 9 years old. He told me it was centrifugal force. After spinning a bucket with some water in it I determined he was wrong. Centrifugal force is trying to throw us off the planet. The water stays in the bucket because it being thrown against the bottom of the bucket.

Anyway, Newton did ask why & came up with a very good law (just an approximation) but it doesn’t explain why. This question is still being ask and there is still no answer! One possible answer is time dilation or the difference in time between your head & feet. Of course there are several other theories too.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## garyt1957

hollydolly said:


> In the early 1900’s, Lobster was considered the “cockroach of the ocean” and was synonymous with the poor – often eaten regularly by the homeless, slaves and prisoners. It wasn’t until after World War II that lobster became considered a delicacy and a food associated with the aristocratic classes.


I believe that lobsters are actually related to cockroaches


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

*Did you know that in 1963, major league baseball pitcher Gaylord Perry was quoted as saying “They’ll put a man on the moon before I hit a home run.” 

On July 20, 1969, one hour after Neil Armstrong set foot on the moon, Perry hit is first, and only, home run of his career. *


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mike

Fact: Irish bars used to be closed on Saint Patrick’s Day​
You might associate Saint Patrick’s Day with wearing green and drinking so much you think you actually see leprechauns. But until 1961, there were laws in Ireland that banned bars from opening on March 17. Since the holiday falls during the period of Lent in the heavily Catholic country, the idea of binge-drinking seemed a bit immoral.


----------



## Bella

Onna-Bugeisha, female samurai warriors, have existed in Japan since as early as 200 AD. Their history can be traced back to Empress Jingū (169-269), one of the first female warriors in the history of Japan. Following the death of her husband, Emperor Chūai, she took the throne and personally led an invasion of Silla (present-day Korea). Their main weapon was the naginata, a weapon specifically designed for them (a versatile, conventional pole arm with a curved blade at the tip). The onna-bugeisha belonged to the bushi, a noble class of feudal Japanese warriors who existed long before the term “samurai” came into usage.
A Female Samurai Warrior, 19th Century​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Nemo2

And...
https://www.abhmuseum.org/early-african-women-hunters-warriors-rulers/


----------



## oldaunt

You don't need a parachute to go skydiving.



You need a parachute to go skydiving twice....


----------



## wcwbf

Nemo2 said:


> Ah, so that was the story behind the 1969 Elvis song "In the spaGhetto"?  Glad we got that cleared up.


what if 2 neighboring areas have their own ghetto?  are they ghettoES or ghetti?

that fruit that many mistakenly call a veggie is a tomato... are a bunch on the vine called tomati?


----------



## wcwbf

if i'm repeating this... hey, i'm old!  anyway... did you know... if you pick a guinea pig up by is tail, it's eyes will fall out?


----------



## Bella




----------



## oldaunt

wcwbf said:


> if i'm repeating this... hey, i'm old!  anyway... did you know... if you pick a guinea pig up by is tail, it's eyes will fall out?


Yeah, good luck with that.....


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mike

A re-make of the "Flight of the Phoenix", without
an aircraft, but with a car.

Mike.


----------



## Bella

The Most Powerful Pirate Ever Was A Chinese Prostitute Who Controlled 80,000 Ships​After starting out in humble beginnings, Ching Shih would become the world's first female pirate lord with over 80,000 ships under her command.






Above drawing from Wikimedia Commons. Artist rendering of Ching Shih in battle.

"Everyone knows the story. The beautiful prostitute with a heart of gold wins over a wealthy man, and they live happily ever after. The story is a favorite of rom-com writers everywhere, but what you may not know is that long before Julia Roberts wooed her way to a penthouse, a Chinese prostitute named Ching Shih wooed her way to becoming a powerful pirate lord.

Ching Shih was a Chinese prostitute who worked on a floating brothel in Canton, China, in 1775. While she was working, she was noticed by a wealthy pirate named Zheng Yi, who ran a group of ships called the “Red Flag Fleet,” who immediately made it known that he wished to be with her.

Being the savvy businesswoman that she was, Shih demanded power within his organization in exchange for her hand in marriage, asking for an unheard of equal share of his plunder. Zheng Yi agreed, and together they began to run the Red Flag Fleet.

With Ching Shih by his side, Zheng Yi’s fleet grew. The Red Flag Fleet had started out with only 200 but quickly turned into more than 20,000 ships. Eventually, their fleet reached 80,000 ships."




Above drawing from Wikimedia Commons. A Chinese pirate junk ship, as Ching Shih may have commanded. Chinese pirate ships typically flew red flags, giving her fleet the name Red Flag Fleet.

"Unfortunately, Zheng Yi died six years after marrying Ching Shih. Now, it was custom for the wife of a pirate to step aside, and let their son take charge of the fleet. However, Ching Shih, refusing to return to a life of prostitution, broke the mold. She convinced Zheng Yi’s second-in-command that she should retain command of the ship over him, and became the first female pirate lord.

Aside from being the first female pirate lord, she was one of the most successful. Her regime upon her ship was strict, especially when it came to laws and division of assets.

Under Ching Shih’s regime, all plunder had to be presented and registered before it could be distributed. She would allow whichever ship captured the treasure to retain 20 percent of its value while placing the remaining 80 percent into a collective fund. She also created laws regarding the treatment of captives.

Any captured prisoners, especially female captives, were expected to be treated with respect. Female prisoners who were considered “ugly” were immediately released unharmed. Anyone else was allowed to be sold to any pirate who wished to have her. However, the pirate was bound to be faithful to his new wife, as well as to care for her. Unfaithfulness and rape were considered capital offenses and were punished accordingly.

Due to her strict regime and her loyal followers, Ching Shih became feared by the Chinese government. Ships belonging to the Chinese, Portuguese, and British Navies were all captured by Shih. The Chinese government even offered amnesty to all pirates, hoping to get Ching Shih to turn herself in and end her reign.

Ching Shih eventually agreed to negotiations and managed to come out on top. After walking unarmed into a Chinese official’s office and negotiating with him in person, she was permitted to keep all of the riches she earned during her years as a pirate lord.

After retiring from piracy, she married her second in command, Chang Pao, then moved back to Canton and opened a gambling house, where she remained until her death in 1844. To this day, she is remembered not only as the first female pirate lord but ranks among the most successful pirate lords ever."


----------



## Pink Biz

Bird pins (brooches) made out of scrap materials by Japanese-Americans held in internment camps during World War II. From The Art of Gaman: Arts & Crafts from the Japanese American Internment Camps 1942-1946 by Delphine Hirasuna (Ten Speed Press, 2005).

Gaman is a Japanese term of Zen Buddhist origin which means “enduring the seemingly unbearable with patience and dignity”.


----------

